# Where did she pee?



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

Today was test run of how it would be like to leave Coco home alone for the first time. I won't be leaving her home alone anytime soon, but sooner or later, I'll have to leave her 4-6 hrs. at a time. 

1st TEST: So first I put her in a secluded area with her toys and bed near the bathroom so she can pee / poop. And I pretended to leave. She whined and barked for 45 minutes, until I had to take her out. 

2nd TEST: I let her have the whole run of the apartment (except my room) and hid in my room. I set up a camcorder to see what she would do. She knows how to go poop on her own, but she does not know how to pee on her own. She peed on a spot and marked that spot to see if I could see it if it dried up. She also did not whine or bark and played happily with her toys and watched a little TV. 

So since she's okay with me leaving her as long as she has the whole run of the house, I'll do that. But when I get home, how will I know where she made accidents? Because after only about 30 minutes, her pee dried up and I couldn't see it. Also is their any other precautions I should take when I let her have the whole house (other than wires, cleaning products, etc.)?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg. you're hidden camera taping your dog?! you're too funny


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I would definitely not let a puppy have the run of the house.... she will likely get in to trouble... out of boredom she is likely to chew on all sorts of things.... 

Start by leaving her for a short time in the restricted area or in her crate.... about 5 minutes at first and then work up to longer. Say a phrase when you leave, that way when she hears that she know you'll eventually be back. I always say, "Mommy's going to work now" whenever I leave the house. Be sure and not let her out of the crate or restricted area when she is barking. Wait until she is quiet and let her out. 

Also, try not to make a big deal out of leaving. I've heard that it stresses them more. Just be matter of fact about it. 

That's cool that you taped her!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have to agree with K/C's mom. I would not give that puppy a run of the house. 
Coco could chew a wire, get caught in something or get hurt in some other way.

When we first got Tiki I gated off the kitchen area because it is tiled. He had food, water, his bed, his crate and toys. I often left the tv or radio on so he thought I was around. I left for 5 or 10 minuets to take a walk or get the mail. When I came back I always entered the gated area and gave him some attention and love and a treat. I worked up to longer times until he could stay for a few hours without any difficulty. Once I was sure he would be safe and fully potty trained I removed the gates and gave him a run of the house. 

Coco will know if you are trying to trick her, really leave the house and be firm









Judi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with K/C's mom, too. Train her to enjoy her crate or confined space and leave her in that safe area.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

It's already been said, but maybe in the beginning you should crate her or use an exercise pen or even leave her in the bathroom or somewhere where it's easy to clean and is totally puppy proofed. Some plants are toxic to dogs also, I can get the link for you tomorrow (it's saved on my work computer). Just my opinion, but I would avoid having her in carpeted areas because it can be a pain to get rid of all the traces of pee. Even when you think it's all cleaned up, surely enough the dog can still smell it and will likely pee there again. I even took up the area rug in the room where the dogs spend the most time until I'm positive TicTac won't have any accidents. I just reread your post and since she's calmer when she has more freedom maybe you could use baby gates to keep her in a smaller section of the house (places that are easier to clean). I just think that if she has accidents all over the place it may be harder to housebreak her. It sounds like you're a good mommy though!! The camcorder is a cool idea. I'd love to see what the dogs do while I'm out :new_Eyecrazy:

I found the link toxic plants


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

hey guys! thanks for your suggestions. it was funny because i went to the gym for an hour and left the camcorder running. i let her have the whole apartment (excluding my bedroom). she did some funny stuff. i know she pooped in the right place because she left me a surprise, but she did leave me some puddles when i got back. this is what she did:

1. she played with her toys for awhile
2. she dragged the throw pillows around
3. she played with a toilet roll i gave her like a cat
4. she watched animal planet and barked at it
5. then she layed down with her head resting on her toy

she did a lot in an hour! by the time i came home she was asleep. next time, i will put her in the bathroom and leave the radio on or something. and i will video tape her again.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww! What a cutie. Maybe leave her in an area with no carpets. That way you can see where all the "surprises" are. LOL. I hope you have already sprayed bitter apple spray all around the house. ESPECIALLY the corners of anything. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sunnydays_@May 8 2005, 01:10 AM
> *hey guys! thanks for your suggestions.  it was funny because i went to the gym for an hour and left the camcorder running.  i let her have the whole apartment (excluding my bedroom).  she did some funny stuff.  i know she pooped in the right place because she left me a surprise, but she did leave me some puddles when i got back.  this is what she did:
> 
> 1.  she played with her toys for awhile
> ...


[/QUOTE]









What a busy little girl!







I am pretty sure Brinkley sleeps the entire time I am gone...


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

What a busy little girl!







I am pretty sure Brinkley sleeps the entire time I am gone...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60861
[/QUOTE]


Tunny and Brinkley have the same routine then.. It is hard for him to stay awake when we are home all day.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> What a busy little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tunny and Brinkley have the same routine then.. It is hard for him to stay awake when we are home all day.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60870
[/QUOTE]


Yeah...







weekends are hoot..







..he can hardly hold his head up...he is almost begging us to go to bed by 8:00 at night...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sunnydays_@May 8 2005, 01:10 AM
> *3.  she played with a toilet roll i gave her like a cat
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60840*


[/QUOTE]

watch out, i know brinkley got really sick from chewing up a paper towel roll..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 8 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch out, i know brinkley got really sick from chewing up a paper towel roll..
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60915
[/B][/QUOTE]









Yeah, he didn't chew it...he ATE it....








He had to go to the vet to make him throw it up...he had eaten HUGE pieces...and he was about her age..maybe a few weeks older...
I wouldn't give them to her unattended, if at all...Brinkley still gets one sometimes to play fetch with...but them we take it away when the game is over.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I had to leave Miko almost daily (except weekends) for at least 6-8 hrs. He was 12 wks and fully paper trained (I really don't know how the breeeder did that). I felt so bad that I puppy proofed my whole apartment (which was only 1 bedroom) and I gave him the run of the whole place since he was 12 wks old. I wouldn't do it again because maybe that's where his lack of training went bad. Also, he is now (for a different reason) mostly hanging out in a playpen or a soft-sided crate all the time and doesn't seem to mind it at all - and he is 2yrs old!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I like the video recording idea!


----------

